# Honda GCV190 Lawn mower engine



## njm945

:wave: I need timing proccedure for instalation of new timing belt,ie:cam shaft to crankshaft timing, where are timing marks, and what are the valve clearances
set 
Thanks in advance


----------



## njm945

:thumbsup: Found : valve clearance to be .15 thous on intake, .20 thous on exhaust. found crankshaft to be at top dead center with arrow on rod jurnal pointing at cylinder head,
and cam shaft gear has two slash marks embossed on it and they line up with flat surface of head, where valve cover meets the head.


----------



## 30yearTech

njm945 said:


> :thumbsup: Found : valve clearance to be .15 thous on intake, .20 thous on exhaust. found crankshaft to be at top dead center with arrow on rod jurnal pointing at cylinder head,
> and cam shaft gear has two slash marks embossed on it and they line up with flat surface of head, where valve cover meets the head.


Whoa there partner, those are millimeter not inch measurements.

The settings for inch measurements would be Intake .006 +/- .001 and for the exhaust .008 +/- .001

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------

